# My First Gun



## ZachC. (Apr 12, 2012)

For my first gun i am thinking about purchasing a beretta 92fs. what is everyones personal opinion on this fireamr in terms of quality? in other words is it a good investment?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ZachC. said:


> For my first gun i am thinking about purchasing a beretta 92fs. what is everyones personal opinion on this fireamr in terms of quality? in other words is it a good investment?


Heck ya. I've had mine since 1993 and not nary a problem w/ over 20,000 rounds and shoots as well today as when i bought it. If that ain't quality I don't know what is. It's one pistol that will never leave my possession as i consider it a member of my family.


----------



## todd44044 (Mar 23, 2012)

ZachC. said:


> For my first gun i am thinking about purchasing a beretta 92fs. what is everyones personal opinion on this fireamr in terms of quality? in other words is it a good investment?


I agree with ZachC. I carried a Beretta M9 in Afghanistan(basically the same thing as 92fs) and it was so reliable that I now own one now that I am home. I bought a 92fs and an XDM the same day. Brought them home to determine which one was more accurate for use in IDPA competition. Well, Ill say this...my XDM is now up for trade and would trade it for another 92fs in a second! If one is good....two is perfect! lol. I highly recommend the Beretta 92fs. Good Luck and God Bless!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I own two 96's, cause I like a little more bang for my buck, and an 84fs for shooting with the wife, but I think a 92 is in order to round off the family....to me, the handsomest, best grip, useable handgun on the market today........


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

ZachC. said:


> . . . what is everyones personal opinion on this fireamr in terms of quality? in other words is it a good investment?


I bought my Italian made 92 FS Centurion (slightly shorter barrel) in 1992. I bought a second Beretta mag.
It has served me faithfully all those years. I have no idea how many rounds have run through it. ALWAYS works.

But, it is NOT a CCW gun. It is a really nice "handful" design dating back to the new "Wonder Nines" era of replacing service revolvers.
For about the last fifteen years it has been my "first grab" nightstand gun, with a eight-shot Mossberg 500 as "backup".

My 92 is one of my most favorite guns. I don't use ROI (Return On Investment) as a buying criteria. Just my $0.02. YMMV. :mrgreen:


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Good gun. Very reliable. I recently sold my 92FS simply because I never shot it. There are other pistols I prefer to shoot - but that's just my opinion. As a pistol the Beretta is just fine. Works well, reliable, not fussy, easy to maintain. 

For me it was just one more different trigger "feel" to get accustomed to. As I've aged, I've tended toward simplicity. Don't want too many different "feels" to have to keep "up to date" with.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The Beretta 92FS could be, and is thought of, as one of the best handguns in the world. 

I've owned about 8 of them over the years. But, I sold, traded, or gave 1 or 2 to friends in need. 

I recently bought another, and this time, it's staying with me. 

The 92FS really is a true world-class handgun, and I don't say that lightly.

I also own a 92D Centurion, a 96FS Centurion, an 84BB, two 21A's, and an 87.


----------

